# August 2013 Monthly Photo Contest Theme Is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*“Catchin Some Air”*
Chosen by Dadto2GSDs​*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​
Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to approximately Tuesday, August 27th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around August 28th to August 31st.​


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Jess (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #7**


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

CAT & Brenham 4-20&21-13 385 by RosemaryBE, on Flickr


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

** photo removed - rule #3 **


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr Duke (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## jazzy411 (Aug 21, 2013)

...


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

...


----------



## Woodaju (Jun 16, 2013)

** photo removed rules #4 & 5 **


----------



## LouisB (Apr 16, 2013)

...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## DadTo2GSDs (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)




----------

